# The ache after cycling



## fattony (15 Jul 2019)

As per title, I suffer from muscle ache after a ride and it doesn’t seem to get easier so I’m missing something....

I initially thought it was muscles in my arse but I’ve google it and think it’s the hip rotator, how do you guys get round this?

Thanks


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2019)

Greetings Sir,

So, so many potential causes and solutions. Whats your age, cycling experience, mileage, and fitness? How well does the bike set up fit you? Any underlying health issues?


----------



## gbb (15 Jul 2019)

Two very basic things might help.
Make sure your saddle is the correct height. Usually if it's too low it can cause burning thighs.
Pedal at a good cadence and use the gears to maintain that cadence. 90rpm is a good pace, it takes a lot of strain off you.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Jul 2019)

Get a battery hand held tens machine off Amazon. After your shower and when you are sat watching TV find where it aches and attach the pads for 15 minutes. 

It works and it is relaxing.


----------



## Sharky (15 Jul 2019)

How far and how often?
Probably need to cut down on the distance/time until you find a comfortable distance, then build up gradually.

If I don't feel pains after a ride, I feel that I haven't tried hard enough.


----------



## fattony (15 Jul 2019)

Ok, we’ll ive been riding fairly regularly following a knee operation since last February.

Mileage wise upto 30 miles, average speed 13mph. I think the bike is setup right (keen cycling friend helped me)

So other than my knee, yes I get burning in thigh but this is when climbing hills so think it’s normal, other than that I think I’m fairly healthy.... bmi is about 24


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

Do you stretch after riding?

Have you discussed with a physio? Probably worth getting a thorough assessment. Knee issues can mess everything up from hips to feet. Cost about £50-70 with a private sports physio depending on location 

What did you actually have done to your knee and were you diligent with rehab?


----------



## fattony (15 Jul 2019)

I haven’t had physio for some time, I’d feel a bit of a tit saying I’ve got an ache in my arse after a bike ride..... I just thought it would get easier.

I had a torn meniscus which was repaired, about 8 weeks on crutches and then 8 weeks of physio, when I first got the bike I couldn’t even get the peddle round all the way due to pain and swelling!

I took about 9 weeks off work and just rested on the sofa.

I guess if it continues I’ll have to go and see someone, didn’t link it to my knee, now I’m wondering if it was both sides or not now, interesting thought it being linked to knee

Stretch after riding..... I’m guilty of that, what would you recommend?


----------



## derrick (15 Jul 2019)

fattony said:


> As per title, I suffer from muscle ache after a ride and it doesn’t seem to get easier so I’m missing something....
> 
> I initially thought it was muscles in my arse but I’ve google it and think it’s the hip rotator, how do you guys get round this?
> 
> Thanks


I have a beer after every ride, Relaxes my body. i put all aches and pains down to age,
Seriously though saddle hight is critical.


----------



## Globalti (15 Jul 2019)

A beer is a much more sensible post-ride therapy than stretching. In moderation beer rehydrates you, replaces energy and relaxes you as well as taking care of constipation caused by dehydration. Stretching, on the other hand, is now becoming less fashionable as medics realise it probably doesn't help recovery and can even cause injury if done wrong.


----------



## Milzy (15 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> A beer is a much more sensible post-ride therapy than stretching. In moderation beer rehydrates you, replaces energy and relaxes you as well as taking care of constipation caused by dehydration. Stretching, on the other hand, is now becoming less fashionable as medics realise it probably doesn't help recovery and can even cause injury if done wrong.


Good because I’ve been using beer for years. Better than that SIS regro rubbish that’s like a nesquick milkshake & gains you more weight than a nice ale or stout.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> A beer is a much more sensible post-ride therapy than stretching. In moderation beer rehydrates you, replaces energy and relaxes you as well as taking care of constipation caused by dehydration. Stretching, on the other hand, is now becoming less fashionable as medics realise it probably doesn't help recovery and can even cause injury if done wrong.


If the OP has tight muscles or an imbalance, he should ideally be stretching daily under physio supervision


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2019)

This stuff about tight or imbalanced muscles sounds dubious to me. The body reacts very rapidly to the stresses placed upon it by building muscle and to prevent the limbs from curling up it builds opposing muscle. In the long term even the skeleton reacts to habitual stress by building bone where it's needed. How could a person be exercising so wrongly for so long that the body creates unbalanced muscles?


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> This stuff about tight or imbalanced muscles sounds dubious to me. The body reacts very rapidly to the stresses placed upon it by building muscle and to prevent the limbs from curling up it builds opposing muscle. In the long term even the skeleton reacts to habitual stress by building bone where it's needed. How could a person be exercising so wrongly for so long that the body creates unbalanced muscles?


Not only due to exercise but general lifestyle, the OP drives for 4-5 hours a day for example. Sitting creates lots of issues, tight calves, shortened hamstrings, tight hip flexors etc. Also affects posture of course, neck, shoulders, spine 

Not to mention, he's not long out of knee surgery. 8 weeks on crutches and lying around will have equally taken its toll which 8 weeks of rehab however intense may not have resolved


----------



## mudsticks (16 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> This stuff about tight or imbalanced muscles sounds dubious to me. The body reacts very rapidly to the stresses placed upon it by building muscle and to prevent the limbs from curling up it builds opposing muscle. In the long term even the skeleton reacts to habitual stress by building bone where it's needed. How could a person be exercising so wrongly for so long that the body creates unbalanced muscles?



It's very common, I see it all the time.
Muscle builds as a consequence of the stress placed on it.
Hence pro cyclists have massive quadriceps and calf muscles.
But are not so strong elsewhere.

Inequality in muscle strength, and short but powerful muscles, combined with a lack of flexibility are a major cause of sports injurues.

In yoga we learn to work all the muscles equally , keep them close to the bones, and keep them long.

Things like fallen arches, and tight hamstrings can be made better by intelligent working to correct.

And extending the front edge of the spine to keep chest open for lung function is vital.

It takes time and knowledge to get right.

Just like adjusting a bike.
But given that your body is your primary piece of biking (and life) kit, it makes sense to learn, and practice this stuff.


----------



## fattony (16 Jul 2019)

Maybe I just expect to much, I remember my quad muscle literally vanished, I had a 3 month period between injury and surgery so all in I didn’t walk properly for about 5 months, that said I’m well over a year post op, although going up and downstairs hurts every day and struggle with single leg squats..... they’re tough!


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2019)

fattony said:


> Maybe I just expect to much, I remember my quad muscle literally vanished, I had a 3 month period between injury and surgery so all in I didn’t walk properly for about 5 months, that said I’m well over a year post op, although going up and downstairs hurts every day and struggle with single leg squats..... they’re tough!


You need to keep up with that physio  Try some hydrotherapy, great low impact way to stretch and strengthen


----------



## fattony (15 Sep 2019)

To follow up on this, I tweaked the saddle height, initially went a bit too high I think, my average speed went from 12.5mph to 14.5mph Over 25 miles, could saddle height really cause that?

Yesterday I dropped the saddle a bit loaded myself with gels and snacks went out and did 50 miles, 2400ft climbing and averaged 14.6mph.

Thigh aches a bit today but not the hip so I guess my issue was down to positioning.

65 mile ride planned for next weekend so needed the 50 to get ready for it


----------



## Sharky (15 Sep 2019)

Having an efficient saddle height is going to increase your average speed, but some of the increase could be a placebo effect. Change something and you go out and try harder and end up going quicker. To be scientific, you could set the saddle to how it was at the low position and do the same 25 mile route. But I bet you would return 14.5 average as well.

However as you have found a better saddle height - keep it and try even harder.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Oct 2019)

Get a proper bike fit done ( cleats to head). Get some foam rollers, and learn how to use them ( internets are great for this ). If you’ve still got issues, see a professional physio.


----------



## CXRAndy (8 Oct 2019)

fattony said:


> To follow up on this, I tweaked the saddle height, initially went a bit too high I think, my average speed went from 12.5mph to 14.5mph Over 25 miles, could saddle height really cause that?
> 
> Yesterday I dropped the saddle a bit loaded myself with gels and snacks went out and did 50 miles, 2400ft climbing and averaged 14.6mph.
> 
> ...



Saddle height is crucial, for some it has to be mm perfect. After saddle height, reach and stack.


----------

